# Reference Quality



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok, lets make a list of reference quality DVD's. I know there are lots of lists out there but I think we need our own.

My list is pretty small since I don't have many DVD's.

Black Hawk Down (Superbit)
Fifth Element (Superbit or Ultimate Edition)
Lord of the Rings (Extended Editions) all three
Resident Evil (Superbit)
Spiderman (Superbit)
Stargate (Ultimate Edition)
Star Trek: Nemesis (Widescreen Collection)
Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith

plus a couple I think walk the line;

Serenity
The Incredibles
Finding Nemo

I'm kinda curious,... how come I seem to be the only one that thinks ST Nemesis is a reference quality DVD?


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

I recon its a good idea Mark. I have hundreds of cds but only about 40 I would say are high quality and about 10 I would call reference quality . Kind regards Alan . ps ,the same with my dvds.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

nova said:


> I'm kinda curious,... how come I seem to be the only one that thinks ST Nemesis is a reference quality DVD?


It was that movie that blew my sub speaker, when the Thaleron generator started up, and that was the VHS version!!
My DVD version (which is only DD) is just not up to it..


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

I would throw Master and Commander in there for sound and video quality. also, for some reason I like the video quality of Last of the Mohicans. Also the whole Band of Brothers series was transferred pretty well. Geez I am on a historical drama kick here :nerd: .


----------



## matrixmario (Jan 2, 2007)

Master & commander - good demo, boring film though :snoring: 
The Fifth Element - great video & Audio quality, excellent film and top totty too 
T2 for the blue feel of the video and excellent THX soundtrack
Underworld - Great film for checking your grey scale at the beginning - Oh, and Kate Beckinsales outfit for black levels...
Ridley Scott for Cinematography - Gladiator for the video and film. Black Hawk Down for the gritty video and loads of helicopters.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

A newer not quite as popular a movie as the rest,

Children of Men. Highly recommended. Great movie and very good picture quality and sound quality. Bombs a plenty. I'll think of more later.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Batman Begins is the best sounding movie I have ever heard, picture quality is up there too.

Hakka.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hakka,

You must have a different version than mine because mine sucks...DD only, and not a good one at that..
Is there a DTS version?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

No mate, just the Aussie DD version, I found it had excellent bass as well as surround usage and just sounded great overall.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hakka said:


> No mate, just the Aussie DD version, I found it had excellent bass as well as surround usage and just sounded great overall.


Well that surprises me..I agree that there is some strong base notes, particularly when he goes to the temple, but I found the explosions..1.When the temple blows up. 2. when the train gantry comes down.. crashes to the ground..and 3. when the train has crashed and is sliding along the ground...All noisy, but to me just lacked some deep roaring base sounds..that I would normally hear if it was a DTS movie..

Although I must admit that I am getting more and more picky with the sound performance of DVD movies..
Other than that, A thoroughly enjoyable movie..

On another note, I recently bought an R1 version of "The Red Planet"..It's in DD only, but the base in this is frightening..It actually rattled my skirting boards..
I wish they could make all DD versions sound like that..If you haven't got a copy, try and get hold of one..It's well worth a listen...


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Another one that popped in my head that I don't think has been mentioned...Band of Brothers. Just about any episode in DTS. Great sounds.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Prof. said:


> On another note, I recently bought an R1 version of "The Red Planet"..It's in DD only, but the base in this is frightening..It actually rattled my skirting boards..
> I wish they could make all DD versions sound like that..If you haven't got a copy, try and get hold of one..It's well worth a listen...



I think I have that in my collection, I'll check it out.

Hakka.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

brandonnash said:


> Another one that popped in my head that I don't think has been mentioned...Band of Brothers. Just about any episode in DTS. Great sounds.


I have heard good things about this one.... how frequent are the explosions...bass, each episode?


----------

